# Bass Pro to buy Cabelas's?



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

I heard on the news this morning that Bass Pro Shops is looking into buying Cabela's. Since the population of pure strains of bass in Utah is out numbered by other types of fish, I don't think Bass Pro would be a good name. 

Here are a few I though of:
Playing God Pro Shops.
F-ing with Nature Pro Shops.
Test tube Pro Shops.
Hybrids-R-US Pro Shops. 

C'mon, it's Friday. Let's have some fun.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/22-everything-else/135665-bass-pro-buy-out-cabelas.html


----------

